# Hello everyone I have a few questions if u have the time please



## UpNdaKloUdz (Aug 10, 2011)

recently divorced about 6 months now well here is the deli-ma my x wife of 6 years hasn't faced me she ran away crying we talked a few times on the phone I never cheated I was always there for her and we both had good careers the whole underlying issue is I'm 31 years old now and back when I was 17 I was convicted of contributing to the delinquency of a minor from a teenage party I was at well in my state under Louisiana Law its considered a sex offense and I was sentenced to 10 years to register well in 2009 Governor blanco extended the registration requirements to 15 years and a year after this fact she left me and blames it on this. 

I'm having a hard time coping with the situation


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm having a hard time reading your no-punctuation-run-on sentence.

Snarkiness aside, what exactly did you do?


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

that_girl said:


> I'm having a hard time reading your no-punctuation-run-on sentence.
> 
> Snarkiness aside, what exactly did you do?


Yes UPNda.., please, I almost passed out from lack of breathing. Please punctuate. No mas ROS. LOL!

Really though, 17 is a no mans land age sort of; not 16 (minor) but not officially considered an adult either. I guess you got caught up in the crossover age. I am curious though as to what it was you did. Contributing to the delinquency of a minor is very general.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm guessing you didn't tell your wife of this blemish on your record before marriage. And she found out quite by accident? Hence, the divorce?


----------

